
Baseball Batting Average, Using Riak Map/Reduce - mnemonik
http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/basho/knDR/~3/58OkD9fgpcI/
======
mnemonik
Woops, accidentally used google's feedproxy link from Reader. Here is the
original: [http://blog.basho.com/2011/01/20/baseball-batting-
average,-u...](http://blog.basho.com/2011/01/20/baseball-batting-
average,-using-riak-map/reduce/)

